# Potenciometro en scalextric



## Hispaglu (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola me gustaría que me ayudasen enormemente.

Resulta que quiero hacer lo siguiente:



La fuente es regulable de 8V a 20V y quiero poner un potenciómetro para controlar el motor de scalextric mediante el mismo.

Esta bien así...esque el potenciómetro me ha hechado humo.

El potenciómetro es de 3W y 50 Ohm.

Normalmente, el circuito para que el coche funciona es este:



El mando que se usa suelen ser desde 15 Ohm hasta 60 Ohm.

AYUDA...PLEASE...

Thanks.


----------



## Pablet (Dic 18, 2010)

En primer lugar, el consumo de un motor o de cualquier cosa no se mide en voltios, sino en amperios. Y luego, no se si te habras dado cuenta que en un caso el potenciometro esta en paralelo al motor, y en otro caso esta en serie, es decir, en el segundo caso el motor nunca va a variar su velocidad ya que la tension que le estas aplicando es siempre la misma. . . ahi hay algo mal. . . luego si el potenciometro es de 3 vatios y se ha quemado es porque has sobrepasado esos 3 vatios. Con que tensión estas alimentando el motor? los mandos convencionales de escalextric no se que corriente soportan pero se que se calientan bastante así que quizás sean de mas de 3w. Revisa el segundo esquema y si puedes corrigelo a ver que se puede hacer.
un saludo


----------



## Electronec (Dic 19, 2010)

Bienvenido a FE Hispaglu.

Si tu motor es este:


Hablamos de mas de 4W. 
Necesitas otro potenciómetro tubular o tendras que heacer un regulador electrónico, en el foro tienes mucha información.

Saludos.


----------



## Hispaglu (Ene 14, 2011)

En fin, no se si no me he explicado bien o no teneis ni idea...algunos por no contestar y otros por contestar sin saber.

Con un simple potenciómetro bobinado de 5W y 10 Ohm he hecho la función de un mando de Scalextric, intercalándole un pequeño interruptor.

Ni circuitos ni ostia...

Anda que vaya tela el nivel que hay aquí...

Chao...


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2011)

Hispaglu dijo:


> En fin, no se si no me he explicado bien o no teneis ni idea...algunos por no contestar y otros por contestar sin saber.
> 
> Con un simple potenciómetro bobinado de 5W y 10 Ohm he hecho la función de un mando de Scalextric, intercalándole un pequeño interruptor.
> 
> ...



Vamos por partes: :enfadado:

1º- El que no tiene ni P*** idea eres tu, un pote tubular es un pote bobinado y también te dije que tenia que ser de mas de 4W y por lo que leo, lo has conseguido de 5W.

2º- Es intolerable que muerdas la mano de los que te intentan ayudar, porque te recuerdo que tu solito, ingresastes en FE y tu solito vinistes a formular la pregunta de tu cochecito.

3º- Ojala te salga ardiendo el P*****o cochecito.

4º- Pido perdón al Foro por tan malas formas pero no por el fondo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hispaglu (Ene 14, 2011)

Mi cochecito funciona de arte...no se va a a quemar jamás porque soporta la intensidad de la fuente y la tensión que esta puede llagar a  emitir en su máximo nivel.

Además, el que se pica, ajos come...yo no he mencionado a nadie...

Bueno...pues lo dicho antes...


----------



## Scooter (Ene 14, 2011)

El circuito del segundo esquema es de la traca; es mas que evidente que se quemará el potenciometro, la fuente y todo lo que pilles por delante.... y no regularás nada.
Nada mas ver eso queda patente quien es el que no tiene ni p**a idea; cero pelotero.

Si se te quema en el primero, entonces compra un potenciometro de mas potencia.
O no conectes motores de 1,5V a 18V, vamos digo yo.


----------



## Pablet (Ene 14, 2011)

hombre macho dices que no tenemos ni idea, asumiendo que tu tienes mas que nosotros, y dices que el motor *consume 1.5 voltios* y que *aguanta la intensidad que da la fuente*. . . . la verdad que nos has deslumbrado con tu sabiduria. . .

Hasta mas ver


----------



## tatajara (Ene 14, 2011)

Es cierto hispaglu, este es un foro para ayudarnos y brindarnos información mutuamente y nadie juzga a nadie por su inteligencia, si te están diciendo que tienes un error en el circuito no es para que te enojes sino para que pienses y lo resuelvas de manera que ande

me parese que nos tendria que dar un poco de  jajaja

saludos


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 14, 2011)

Hispaglu dijo:


> En fin, no se si no me he explicado bien o no teneis ni idea...algunos por no contestar y otros por contestar sin saber.
> 
> Con un simple potenciómetro bobinado de 5W y 10 Ohm he hecho la función de un mando de Scalextric, intercalándole un pequeño interruptor.
> 
> ...



Antes que nada bajale las revoluciones a tu actitud, ahora si te funciona bien pero es lo mejor????? , es como decirte que mates una cucaracha con unos 10 kilos de TNT, es lo mejor?? el colocar el potenciometro lo unico que hace es malgastar energia en forma de calor, si queres algo realmente eficiente usa PWM o busca aca hay buenos circuitos para ese motor, por otro lado  no se puede esperar que lo traten bien si llega pateando hasta el perro a casa nueva, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------

